# Help!! Pregnant??



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Hello, I am new here. I have 2 goats. Male & female. My husband fixed our male goat. However, we are new to raising goats and I'm almost positive he left a testicle behind. Reason being, our female appears to be pregnant. She has never kidded before, she has developed udders. I am able to express milk. She looks pregnant. I have no idea if she is, also how far along she may be. Her bag seems to be filling up, slowly.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

If she is pregnant you probably shouldn't express her milk as the baby needs the valuable first milk colostrum. I'm fairly new to goat ownership of my own, but developing udders either means pregnant or false pregnancy i believe.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree about not milking her. Let the colostrum build up. The only way to know for sure if she's pregnant is to either get a blood test done or just wait it out. If your male goat IS still fertile then you will probably want to separate them.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Boergoat126 said:


> If she is pregnant you probably shouldn't express her milk as the baby needs the valuable first milk colostrum. I'm fairly new to goat ownership of my own, but developing udders either means pregnant or false pregnancy i believe.


I didn't actually milk her. I just let a few drops out. I wasn't sure if she had milk in there.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I agree about not milking her. Let the colostrum build up. The only way to know for sure if she's pregnant is to either get a blood test done or just wait it out. If your male goat IS still fertile then you will probably want to separate them.


Should I remove him no


Bsaylor said:


> I didn't actually milk her. I just let a few drops out. I wasn't sure if she had milk in there.


 Also, I'm 100% aware how pregnancy happens. My question is geared more to "does she look pregnant". I'm not milking taking anymore milk then just to see what would come out.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

Does your instincts say she's bred? If you seperated them for a few weeks and see no changes or anything then she's probably not pregnant. If she has milk coming out and she is bred then you might want to check her ligaments in her tail. They will thin out A LOT shortly before delivery. Other than that I say have a vet look. My vet does ultrasounds instead of blood tests


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Bsaylor said:


> Should I remove him no
> 
> Also, I'm 100% aware how pregnancy happens. My question is geared more to "does she look pregnant". I'm not milking taking anymore milk then just to see what would come out.


Thanks for clarifying about the milking. Folks come on TGS from every experience level, so we have to cover our bases when giving advice. So I hope I didn't offend you!

If she is pregnant, it is probably best to remove the buck now. As her pregnancy progresses she will give off hormones that will make him think she's in heat. Then he can harass her to the point of miscarrying. However, they will both be sad if they're alone - so if they're your only goats it might help to have them in adjacent pens.

Oh...do you have any goat breeders near you? One might be willing to come check your buck/wether and see if he still has one testicle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When was he wethered? They are fertile for a good 6 to 8 weeks after castration. We need a picture of her back end with tail naturally up and lady parts and udder showing. The other pictures don't really show pregnancy.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

She does look pregnant


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Thanks for clarifying about the milking. Folks come on TGS from every experience level, so we have to cover our bases when giving advice. So I hope I didn't offend you!
> 
> If she is pregnant, it is probably best to remove the buck now. As her pregnancy progresses she will give off hormones that will make him think she's in heat. Then he can harass her to the point of miscarrying. However, they will both be sad if they're alone - so if they're your only goats it might help to have them in adjacent pens.
> 
> Oh...do you have any goat breeders near you? One might be willing to come check your buck/wether and see if he still has one testicle.


Yes, he is acting like she is in heat. I had no clue that's why. He has some type of fluid around his area & looks like he has devoloped a rash from it. I have been trying to clean it, now it makes sense. I am going to bring him to our vet and they will check. My husband missed one testicle when he banded him and the vet cut that one out. My thought is possibly the second one went up into his belly area? I see what appears to be a testicle, but I'm not 100% sure. Thank you so much for your input!


ksalvagno said:


> When was he wethered? They are fertile for a good 6 to 8 weeks after castration. We need a picture of her back end with tail naturally up and lady parts and udder showing. The other pictures don't really show pregnancy.





ksalvagno said:


> When was he wethered? They are fertile for a good 6 to 8 weeks after castration. We need a picture of her back end with tail naturally up and lady parts and udder showing. The other pictures don't really show pregnancy.





ksalvagno said:


> When was he wethered? They are fertile for a good 6 to 8 weeks after castration. We need a picture of her back end with tail naturally up and lady parts and udder showing. The other pictures don't really show pregnancy.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Goatzrule said:


> She does look pregnant


He was wethered 3 years ago. I have tried so hard to get a pic of everything in that area, she fights me. She won't let me touch her belly, or any part of her back area. I try when she is eating, but her tail is down. I will keep trying


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> Does your instincts say she's bred? If you seperated them for a few weeks and see no changes or anything then she's probably not pregnant. If she has milk coming out and she is bred then you might want to check her ligaments in her tail. They will thin out A LOT shortly before delivery. Other than that I say have a vet look. My vet does ultrasounds instead of blood tests


Yes, I feel like she is. I just have no clue when she is due. I should probably bring her to the vet, just have them take a look. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Bsaylor said:


> View attachment 132029
> 
> 
> Yes, he is acting like she is in heat. I had no clue that's why. He has some type of fluid around his area & looks like he has devoloped a rash from it. I have been trying to clean it, now it makes sense. I am going to bring him to our vet and they will check. My husband missed one testicle when he banded him and the vet cut that one out. My thought is possibly the second one went up into his belly area? I see what appears to be a testicle, but I'm not 100% sure. Thank you so much for your input!


This is the very best picture I have of her udders. They are a bit bigger now, but I never seen them look like this until a couple of weeks ago. She is really hairy, so it's hard to see.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Bsaylor said:


> View attachment 132030
> 
> 
> This is the very best picture I have of her udders. They are a bit bigger now, but I never seen them look like this until a couple of weeks ago. She is really hairy, so it's hard to see.


She has never been pregnant, so she has never had udders.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That does look more like a pregnant First Freshener udder than a precocious udder. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The pictures of her belly are her left side that is her Rumen. Her udder is what they call a precocious udder. I say she's *Not *pregnant.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

You 


Bsaylor said:


> View attachment 132030
> 
> 
> This is the very best picture I have of her udders. They are a bit bigger now, but I never seen them look like this until a couple of weeks ago. She is really hairy, so it's hard to see.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Bsaylor said:


> You


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

It looks like only one side is filling. I vote precocious


----------



## goatygirl8 (Nov 26, 2017)

It does look like only one side is filling.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

goatygirl8 said:


> It does look like only one side is filling.


I ordered a pregnancy test. So I will
Let you know!!


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

It was cheaper for me to take mine to the vet than to order the pregnancy tests for goats. By about half


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> It was cheaper for me to take mine to the vet than to order the pregnancy tests for goats. By about half


I ordered 10 for $30. I don't need 10, but it came in groups of 10.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

The only ones I found was $30 a piece


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It will be interesting to see if she is preg or not! May she be whatever you hope she is!


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Haha, thanks. I wish she was pregnant, but it is what it is. The thought of little baby goats . So precious. I never knew how fun goats are!!


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> The only ones I found was $30 a piece


They are urine, not blood. I'm too scared to try and get blood from her.

https://www.emlabgenetics.com/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Urine test is not accurate.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Oh, so it won’t tell me either way?


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

Bsaylor said:


> Oh, so it won't tell me either way?


It says it's 92% accurate. That's not true?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The people who have tried it on their goats have not reported that kind of success.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

What is the best success as far as at home tests? Blood? If it is, is it hard to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There is no good home test. You draw blood and send it off to a lab.


----------



## goatygirl8 (Nov 26, 2017)

Could you possibly try to see if you could feel a baby? If you take your hand underneath her where her uterus would be and push rather firmly occasionally you can feel for a baby.
Also if you take your whether and feel around where his testicles would be you might be able to feel if he still has a testi further up in his body. Really push your hand around. Sometimes it happens where you don't actually catch both testicles with the band.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

This is on her right side. Is that jump in her belly digestion? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

goatygirl8 said:


> Could you possibly try to see if you could feel a baby? If you take your hand underneath her where her uterus would be and push rather firmly occasionally you can feel for a baby.
> Also if you take your whether and feel around where his testicles would be you might be able to feel if he still has a testi further up in his body. Really push your hand around. Sometimes it happens where you don't actually catch both testicles with the band.


I have tried so hard to feel what if anything is in there. She freaks as soon as I come near her belly/tail. I posted a video of her belly, I don't know if she has a jump in her belly from digestion or there is a baby goat in there. It's on her right side.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's so difficult to guess! But yes, unfortunately the EmLab urine tests have proven extremely inaccurate for goats. They do work for other animals apparently!

Keep watching her udder, it will fill significantly in the coming weeks if she is pregnant.


----------



## Bsaylor (May 18, 2018)

So, I bought a P-test and it came up
Negative for pregnancy. Apparently she isn't pregnant. Does anyone know what is going on in her belly? I swear I thought she was pregnant. It looked like something was kicking. I'm thinking I must of imagined it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The ptest is notoriously inaccurate for goats. Either have a vet come draw a vial of blood and mail it to a lab or wait until there are two hooves and a nose sticking out of her vulva!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The doe looks like a virgin to me, her hymen isn't broken. 
Neither pregnancy nor precocious udder should be that uneven. I would bet she has subclinical staph mastitis.


----------

